# Make Nail Polish With Pigments



## berri_yumz (Jun 18, 2008)

My Beauty Imprint: ~ Tutorial: How to make your own nail polish

Thought you other MAC addicts might like trying a different use for your pigments:  Making new nail polish colors.  I must try this when I feel like sacrificing one of my clear polishes...


----------



## sweetie0716 (Jun 18, 2008)

I like just putting the clear polish in a dixie cup to make my nail polish. That way you don't waste a whole bottle of clear nail polish if you don't end up liking the color. Also the first time I did this I put some teal pigment in the bottle and the next day the pigment seperated from the polish and settled at the bottom of the jar. So unless you shake it twice a day you will completely ruin it. I don't know if it is just the kind of clear polish I was using or not. I may have to test it with something else.

And also with the seperation of the pigment in the bottle shaking it after that will not fix it, it's completely ruined.


----------



## lara (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie0716* 

 
_...the next day the pigment seperated from the polish and settled at the bottom of the jar. So unless you shake it twice a day you will completely ruin it. I don't know if it is just the kind of clear polish I was using or not. I may have to test it with something else._

 
Look for clear polish that contains little roller balls (beauty supply stores will sometimes stock 'mixer' bottles of clear polish with rollers/agitators included), or find some 2-3mm ball bearings at a good hobby shop or hardware store. If you look at your regular nail polishes you'll see a couple of little dark spots resting on the bottom of the bottle - when they roll around they kick up any heavy pigment from the bottom of the bottle and allow you to keep the colour nice and even.


----------



## lara (Jun 18, 2008)

http://specktra.net/f165/pigments-ma...lacquer-25683/
*Pigments to make nail polish/lacquer?*


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

i mix parts of each on a paper plate (LOL) for a one time use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i don't prefer making full bottles becuz ur better off just buying a full bottle that almost dupes ur pigment which is kinda easy with nailpolish.

its cool when u want to match ur lips(same pig on them)exactly to ur nails, i got that idea from an avatar lol its funky and makes hot looking pix!lol


----------

